# Bianca's and Padme's Kids Are Here. Pics.



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Bianca had a single doeling June 4. She weighed 9 pounds and came fast early in the morning. She is a broken light chamoisee.
Looking for "B" names for her, any ideas?
Here are two pics of her:


















Padme had twins, a doe and buck, June 6. The doeling weighed 8 pounds and is a silver cou clair, black trim, and possible roaning. The buckling weighed 6 pounds, and is a two-tone chamoise.
Here are pics of the doeling, then the buckling:


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Very pretty goats! Pictures are great!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

So cute! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

:stars: very pretty! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable...congrats


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!! Adorable babies  

Bianca's girl looks like a "Brittney" to me!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

LOVE them! Congratulations!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Very cute!!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Cute kids  Grats


----------



## 2 lil-does (Apr 7, 2010)

:stars: adorable kids! love the face on the top one.


----------

